# الزجاج وأنواعه



## الشلغم (10 يوليو 2007)

أرجو منكم تزويدي بمعلومات شامله عن الزجاج وانواعها وهل أستطيع الخلط بين الملون والعادي 
عموما ارغب بعمل جدوى أقتصادية حول مشروع الزجاج :81: :81: :81:


----------



## محمد فوزى (11 يوليو 2007)

اخى الكريم
لكى ينجح اى مشروع لابد من توفر العناصر التالية :
1- رأس مال
2- وجود سوق تطلب المنتج
3- المعرفة التامة بالناحية الفنية لانتاج المنتج
4- ادارة المشروع بنفسك
لذلك عليك الاطمئنان لتوفر العناصر السابقة كلها قبل البداية


----------



## الشلغم (11 يوليو 2007)

شكرا أخي العزيز محمد على الرد .. ولكن كيف ومن أين أحصل على معلومات كافية عن المنتج وتكاليفها؟


----------

